# New Smoker and New to the Site!



## wahouse8 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone!

Well... I came upon this website yesterday because I received a Smoker last Christmas and sadly I have never used it yet!  That is right... not Christmas a few days ago.. LAST CHRISTMAS!!!  

So when I ran into Uncle Frank down in Ohio (the giver of my Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal) he asked me how it was going and I told him the horrible news.

So, when I returned north (to Canada, where I live) I started searching the web for a great site to help me get that smoker smoking!

I found a bunch of sites with nothing on them and then I found THE HOLY GRAIL OF SMOKING!  The SMF! 

I spent yesterday afternoon going through the threads and searching for people with my smoker.  Today, I got myself a picture, activated my account and got right to this thread.

As mentioned I have a Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal and I did look into converting it before  to electric.  I will be honest, I am afraid of smoking since I have never done it before and heard that electric is a good way to start.  Additionally, I am always kicking around doing something and thought at least with electric I would have one constant.

I then saw that people who coverted their charcoal to electric had to much heat... and so I wasn't sure if it was worth converting it with the kit brinkmann provides or if I should get some advice and tips and do a home made job on it.

Hence I came here!!! First, to praise the wonderful site, I could literally sit and read this site all day and see if anyone else had some step by steps to getting this smoker smoking!

As the Roll Call statement up top states, I will give you a little background about me...

I have a brinkmann gourment charcoal.
I live in Southern Ontario where today it is about 32 degrees.
I wanted to convert it to electric because I have no clue about anything regarding smoking.
My family is both up here in Canada and in Ohio and Michigan.

Thank you for creating this site and I look forward to hearing from all of you!

Aaron
wahouse8


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Remember we all had to start somewhere. I personally wasn't born with a apron on and tongs in my hand! (should have been though)

We have so many great people here with great knowledge To assist you in anyway we can. Be sure to sign up for Jeff's 5Day-Ecourse and that will help get you started.

You'll be smoking like a pro before you know it! The next time you see your uncle Frank take him some Que and that will answer all this questions!


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good morning Aaron and welcome to SMF! I agree with your statement that this is THE Holy Grail for smoking meats. I own two GOSM gassers myself, so I'm afraid I won't be much help with your ECB, but I do know that that is a very common unit around here so help will be along shortly.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome bro!!! Shame on you for not using your smoker for a year!.  You will be mad at yourself when you pull off your first rib, or butt.  You will realize that that was a whole year of good eaten wasted.  Well I guess thats punishment enough 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Welcome again and enjoy.  Please share your cooking adventures.  You may also want to check out Jeff's 5-day E-course.  It is a really good resource for a budding pitmaster.


----------



## drinkdosequis (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome wahouse8!  This folk here are great!  I have learned so much from them.

Karen


----------



## mossymo (Dec 28, 2007)

wahouse8
Welcome to SMF !!!
After your first smoke I highly doubt you will go year again without smoking somthing; a month tops !!!


----------



## reents (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey That Simiular To What I Started Out On And I Turned Out Some Real Good Food. So My Advice Is To Try It Before Doing Any Mod. Than If Doesn't Work Out Than Modify It. Who Know You May Become Hooked And Want To Upgrade To New Smoker.
Welcome To The Site


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 28, 2007)

Arron welcome to smf. You will find answers to your ? here and remember there are no dumb ones!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 28, 2007)

You have come to the right place.  I am still a noob and can verify the SMF will guide you properly.   (I was never exactly a cook either as my avatar of my amazed bro recently at Christmas shows)


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Aaron! It sounds like you've already spent quite a bit of time getting to know your way around the site. If you don't find what you're looking for, don't be shy about asking. Folks here are very willing to share their experience.


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!  You've come to the right place....lots of people who have tons of experience and are more than willing to lend you a hand.  As someone has already mentioned....when you pull off that first meat and take a bite, you will wonder what took you so long.


----------



## wahouse8 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome to the site.  I kind of went through the mod section. I am also going to sign up for the e course.  I also got a gift card because I think a thermometer is basic for getting started so I will pick that up today.  

My first question would be, do you think I could throw a 1000 w hot plate in the bottom as the source for my electrical element?  As I am trying to stay away from using charcoal...

Also... since I am super rookie here, what exactly does ECB stand for?

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## xtexan (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome!!!!

You are "home" now....


----------



## longshot (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF the folks around here will be able to help in ways you won't believe.  I know they have saved me from tragic mistakes because at some point they have made em.  The e-course it absolutely essential, the ECB is El-cheapo Brinkman as explained by holding your pointer over the colored text of ECB or SMF or qview handy huh?
again welcome soon you'll have your own collection of anecdotes and hillarious mistakes.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 28, 2007)

This stickburners heart just skipped a beat


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of friendly folks here who are always ready to share.


----------



## fla-gypsy (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome and fire that thing up and create some more greenhouse gasses.


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to SMF 

a big hi from a northern ontario native but being help captive in Michigan..lmao

when i first started smoking at home, i stayed away from charcoal as well but honestly it gives a better flavor IMHO than electric.. you gotta give both a try and u just might like it


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Aaron!


----------



## dono (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome hope ya enjoy this little forum site it's got all the info you'll ever need

I live in Montreal, but drive to Ottawa alot


----------



## cman95 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## kookie (Dec 29, 2007)

WElcome to the site and to the great adventure we call smoking. Once you try it you will be hooked. I am getting ready to do some smoking today. With that said best of luck and if you have any questions you are in the right place to find the answers.

Kookie


----------



## squeezy (Jan 3, 2008)

A belated welcome to SMF from another Canuck 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




As you know from PMing me, that I reccomend using propane conversion from www.gasmoker.com 
Hope it works for you like it did for me ....


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bought it!!!!  Will be shipped to my address in Ohio!!!

I am going propane based on the feedback I have received and the research I have done on this AWESOME site!

Looking forward to my smoking adventures!

Thank you all again for the warm welcome!

Aaron


----------



## badss (Jan 4, 2008)

From another Canuck...welcome Aaron....great site...great people...it'll become your second home!


----------



## nickyn99 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome - very friendly people here with great advice!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the SMF. Glad to know you're on your way to a great hobby and much adventure too!


----------



## jmedic25 (Jan 5, 2008)

The flipping Canadians are taken over the joint. Jeepers..


----------

